# Mut zum Schwimmteich



## Woodruff (6. Apr. 2009)

Hallo Hobby Gartenteich Forum


ich werde zwar erst in 3-4 Wochen mit meiner Baustelle  beginnen , einen Schwimmteich zu Bauen (10 m * 6m * 1,4m Tief ) . Wollte aber schon einmal vorab mein Projekt vorstellen, um auch andere Mut zumachen die noch überlegen ob Sie das schaffen ( ich weiß es nicht ich versuch es mal )
Meine Handwerklichen Kenntnisse sind für den Hausgebrauch ausreichend  das sollte vorerst reichen den Rest muss ich dazulernen .
1.   Planungsfase war vor 3 Monaten
2.   vor 2 Monaten Kontakt mit Naturagart 
3.   nach Ostern werden wir bestellen und mit dem aushub beginnen (bevor mich der Mut wieder verläst  )

Außerdem werde ich eine Live Webcam Installieren für alle die Interesse haben das Projekt zu beobachten .( Zugangsdaten auf anfrage) 

Grüße 

Woody


----------



## Digicat (6. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mut zum Schwimmteich*

Servus Woody

Herzlich Willkommen bei uns Teichverrückten 

Ich denke alle hatten wir nur Handwerkstechnik für den Hausgebrauch. Der eine mehr, der andere weniger 

Mut ..... , ja, aber was soll schon schief gehen, es gibt ja uns 

Ich würde freuen wenn du uns dein Schwimmteichprojekt vorstellen würdest und vielleicht Fotos von der Stelle wo er hinkommen soll machst.

Auch über das werden des Schwimmteiches wären einige/alle sicher neugierig.
Also bitte, auch mit Fotos, alles dokumentieren, wenn es deine Zeit zuläßt. Ich kenn das nehmlich von meinem Teich, da vergißt man leider manchmal aufs fotografieren .

Wünsche Dir/Euch viel Glück das alles so wird wie Ihr es Euch vorgestellt habt.


----------



## günter-w (6. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mut zum Schwimmteich*

Hallo Woody, willkommen im Forum und viel Erfolg bei deinem Projekt. Ein  Übersichtsplan mal vorab wie dein Schwimmteich aussehen soll währe schon mal nett.


----------



## Woodruff (7. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mut zum Schwimmteich*

Hallo zusammen

Zuerst danke für die Unterstützung vorab und der herzlichen Begrüßung.
anbei mein Übersichtsplan.
erste Fotos kommen Ostern .


----------



## Woodruff (14. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mut zum Schwimmteich*

Hallo Forum
erstes Bild vor dem Bagger.


Viele Grüße
Woody


----------



## Woodruff (23. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mut zum Schwimmteich*

Hallo Forum

Morgen kommt der Bagger und es geht endlich los.
werde bald neue Bilder online stellen.
Grüße
Woody


----------



## Woodruff (26. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mut zum Schwimmteich*

Hallo Forum

nach zwei Tagen Baggerarbeiten ist das grobe mal erledigt.

Grüße
Woody


----------



## dieluedenscheider (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mut zum Schwimmteich*

Hallo Woody,
sieht doch schon klasse aus! Ist noch nicht lange her, da sah es bei uns auch noch so aus... guckst Du hier:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/21392
Leider war bei unserem Boden ein so tolles ausmodellieren der Beckenform nicht möglich. Wir mussten bauen, wie der Fels es zugelassen hat.... :evil

Also, mutig weiter, es wird sich lohnen!!!! 
Viele Grüße aus dem Sauerland
Susanne


----------



## Woodruff (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mut zum Schwimmteich*

Hallo Susanne

Habe mir mal deine Bilder angesehen , ist der Hammer was Ihr da Bauen musstet ( Respekt ).
Wenn das bei mir so begonnen hätte währe ich mit Tränen weggelaufen .
Im laufe der nächsten Tage werde ich mit Mörteln und Ufergraben ausheben beginnen .
Grüße 
Woody


----------



## Woodruff (29. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mut zum Schwimmteich*

Hallo Forum
In den nächsten Tagen werde ich mit dem auf mörteln des Ufergraben beginnen , nun meinen Frage ab welcher Höhe muss ich ein Eisen in den Beton legen das es nicht zusammen bricht . Meine Höhe die ich aufbauen muss ist 15 -20 cm mit einer breite von 15 cm.
Grüße
Woody


----------



## günter-w (30. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mut zum Schwimmteich*

Hallo Woody, was du da machen willst kann ich nicht richtig nachvollziehen. zum einen Aufmörteln dann betonieren für einen Ufergraben. Der Ufergraben ist doch meist um den Teich und die Folie liegt doch schon drüber so wie ich auf den Bildern erkennen kann
Gruß Günter


----------



## Woodruff (30. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mut zum Schwimmteich*

Hallo Günter
Sorry da habe ich mich nicht richtig ausgedrückt, die Folie ist nur ein Schutz für meine stufen die ich mit Schweiß und Blasen an den Händen geformt habe um sie vor Regen zu schützen.
Da ich noch die Trennung zwischen Ufergraben und Schwimmbereich hochziehen muss 15 cm hoch 10 cm breit, wo dann Vlies, Folie und Ufermatten drüber gelegt werden. Um mit der Kapillarwirkung den Ufergraben mit Wasser zu versorgen  . So nun meine Frage muss ich wenn ich das Betoniere (leider sind meine Kenntnisse in bezug auf betonieren auf Hörensagen beschränkt  ,ich dachte Mörteln ist das gleiche wie Betonieren so mit Sand und Zement und so)Eisen in den Kern legen das das nicht Auseinander bricht oder hält das auch so? 
Grüße
Woody


----------



## günter-w (30. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mut zum Schwimmteich*

Hallo Woody,
für diese Trennung kannst doch einfach Beeteinfasssteine 100x20x6 mit Nut und Feder verwenden, am besten die mit halbrunder Oberkante. Die bekommt man in jedem Baumarkt und betoniere sie ca. 10cm ein. Am besten an den Plattenstössen mit Punktfundament arbeiten und danach den Rest verfüllen. Nur erdfeuchten Beton anmachen und in 45° abziehen.Auf meiner HP sind solche Randplatten abgebildet.
Gruß Günter


----------



## Woodruff (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mut zum Schwimmteich*

Hallo Günter
Danke für die schnelle info.


----------



## Woodruff (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mut zum Schwimmteich*

Hallo Teichfreunde

So nach langer zeit melde ich mich mal wieder für einen Zwischenbericht.
Nach 40 Std Nacharbeit und Aufmörteln von 53 m Ufergraben  (38 Std Auspumpen von Regenwasser sind nicht dabei ) habe ich einige neue Bilder.
Habe Heute Vlies und Folie bestellt und  warte das es weiter geht 
Viele Grüße
Woody


----------



## Woodruff (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mut zum Schwimmteich*

Hallo Teichfreunde
So jetzt habe ich zwar Vlies und Folie  Zuhause aber auch seit 5 tagen dauerregen und etwa 14000 l Regenwasser  in der Schutzfolie die ich wieder auspumpen muss .
( oh Mann so werde ich nie fertig)
Grüße 
Woody


----------



## expresser (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mut zum Schwimmteich*

Hallo Woody,
wer überwacht dich und wie kommst du dann zu den Bildern?
Im ernst, da kann man ja gar nichts erkennen! Ich wollte dich gerade aufmuntern und mit dem, daß der Boden dadurch verdichtet wird trösten, aber man sieht nicht ob der Teichgrund das auch nötig hat. Also Fotoaparat auspacken uns los gehts. Ich bin auch zum Warten verdammt. Bei uns versickert das Wasser wenigstens durch das Vlies. Wäre doch schon die Folie drinnen!


----------



## Woodruff (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mut zum Schwimmteich*

Hallo Werna
1.	Wer : Wolfgang S aus B 
2.	Anruf beim BND und bitte um Sat Bilder ( Hochauflösende Bilder Kosten extra darum die schlechte Qualität )


 So nun eine kurze Beschreibung meines Bodens , habe einen Lehmboden der fast kein Wasser durchläst der ist fest und muss nicht verdichtet werden .
Leider wird mir das Wasser nicht gutgeschrieben bei den Wasserwerken wenn ich es wieder abpumpe.
So dann sind wir schon zwei die auf besseres Wetter warten um weiter zu machen .
Grüße 
Woody


----------



## martin karstens (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mut zum Schwimmteich*

Sei froh das Du die Schutzfolie drin hast. Sonst wäre richtiges Chaos!
Drücke Dir die Daumen für gutes Wetter!


----------



## Woodruff (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mut zum Schwimmteich*

Hallo Teichfreunde
So jetzt geht es weiter ,Vlies habe ich bereits verlegt und Folie sollte am Sonntag  reinkommen ( wen es der regen zulässt )
Für alle die Interesse haben eine vorab Bildergalerie.
http://picasaweb.google.de/mail.winkler/Teichbau1#
Grüße
Woody


----------



## expresser (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mut zum Schwimmteich*

Hallo Woody,

da beobachtet dich jemand und macht Fotos von dir!

Wir verlegen die Folie morgen!

Erster   

Ich wünsche uns beiden schönes Wetter und dass wir das gut hinbekommen!

ps. fotografieren nicht vergessen. Ach, du wirst ja e überwacht.


----------



## Woodruff (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mut zum Schwimmteich*

Hallo Werna

danke dir auch und viel spass beim verlegen und das alles gut geht bei dir !
Grüße
Woody


----------



## Woodruff (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mut zum Schwimmteich*

Hallo Werna
und hat alles geklappt ?
so ab 11 Uhr geht es los 
bis bald


----------



## Woodruff (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mut zum Schwimmteich*

Hallo Teichfreunde 
Die neusten Bilder , Vlies und Folie sind jetzt drin die Verbundmatten habe ich auch schon fertig ein gemörtelt nach dem aushärten ( 14 Tage ) kann ich endlich fluten.


----------



## expresser (1. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Mut zum Schwimmteich*

Hallo Woody,

sehr schön was man da so sieht!
Beim Vlies verlegen als Sommerfrischler mit Hut und beim Verspachtel stehst du mitten im Dreck.

Hast dir gedacht, du fängst mit dem leichtesten an und schlemmst den Boden ein, oder?

Ich will aktuelle Bilder sehen, verrate uns deine Pläne und erzähl`uns von deinen Pannen. Hast du jetzt schon Wasser drinnen?

Wenn du Lust hast, dann schau doch einmal vorbei.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=242173#post242173


----------



## Woodruff (3. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Mut zum Schwimmteich*

Hallo Werna

Habe mir dein Projekt mit den Bilder angesehen und muss sagen da hat jemand Fleißig gearbeitet.
Ich nehme an es wahr der junge Mann der in ein paar Bildern zusehen ist ( Kinderarbeit in Österreich ) im ernst deine flächen sehen sehr glatt aus das habe ich leider nicht hinbekommen .
Das fluten von meinen Teich habe ich für dieses Wochenende vor , leider habe ich keine Digicam um die Bilder gleich Hochzuladen . ich denke mal du bist mir mal wieder einen schritt voraus .


----------



## Woodruff (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Mut zum Schwimmteich*

Hallo Teichfreunde
So endlich habe ich Wasser drin , 
Vor ab ein Bild


----------



## thias (12. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Mut zum Schwimmteich*

Hallo Woody,

sehr schön.

Jetzt kommt noch die schönste Arbeit, die Ufergestaltung. Machst du ringsum einen Ufergraben?
Versuche auch so schnell wie möglich die Pflanzen reinzubekommen, damit sie noch etwas anwachsen.


----------



## Woodruff (12. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Mut zum Schwimmteich*

Hallo Thias

Ufergraben ist in arbeit und Pflanzen habe ich bestellt, ich wollte den Übergang zur Wiese mit L förmigen Kantensteinen Trennen da ich wenig platz habe . Solltest du eine andere Idee haben bin ich für jede Hilfe dankbar
Übrigens ist dein Fachbeitrag Ufergestaltung Top.


----------



## thias (12. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Mut zum Schwimmteich*



Woodruff schrieb:


> ... ich wollte den Übergang zur Wiese mit L förmigen Kantensteinen Trennen da ich wenig platz habe .


 
Ich kenne zwar keine L-Steine, ist aber sicher machbar (mit Schenkel zum Graben?)
Ansonsten eine preiswerte Lösung: erst die Erde in den Ufergraben und dann ein schmaler Betonstreifen als Mähkante (Folie gegen die Erde im Ufergraben drücken und in den Spalt Beton rein, sozusagen flexible Rasenkantensteine. Oben ist nur ein schmaler Beton-Streifen sichtbar). Da kann man auch die Kurven individueller formen.
Der Graben scheint mir aber recht schmal, nutze deine vorhandene Folie voll aus, wirst es nicht bereuen .


----------



## Woodruff (12. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Mut zum Schwimmteich*

Hallo Thais
danke für die schnelle Info, den Stein denn ich gefunden habe würde so aussehen.


----------



## Woodruff (13. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Mut zum Schwimmteich*

Zuerst danke Annett für die schnelle Hilfe meinen Fehler zu Korrigieren.
So jetzt habe ich einen mal gemalt ( wie man sieht ).
Die Größe  des Mähkantensteins sind 25x19x12,5  cm Farbe anthrazit


----------



## Woodruff (14. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Mut zum Schwimmteich*

Hallo Teichfreunde
Da ich schon Wasser im Teich habe aber die Pflanzen erst heute einsetze würde ich gerne wissen wann ich den Teich zum schwimmen intensiv nutzen kann ohne das mir das Wasser umkippt .
Gibt es da eine Faustregel oder worauf sollte ich achten ?


----------



## thias (14. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Mut zum Schwimmteich*

Hallo Woody,

eine Algenblüte wird es geben, egal, ob du badest oder nicht. Das ist aber kein "kippen ", sondern der Anfang vom Einfahren. Die Algenblüten werden sich wiederholen, bist genügend Pflanzen wachsen und die Nährstoffe aufnehmen.
Fische soll man erst in einen eingefahrenen Teich einsetzen, aber Menschen, die können gleich rein . Es kann einen Nitritpeak geben, aber solange du das Wasser nicht trinkst ist das kein Problem.
Gegen die Schadstoffe, die ein Mensch "aussondert", helfen in erster Linie auch nicht Pflanzen, sondern Bakterien. Da hilft es am besten, wenn du dir einen Eimer Wasser zum Impfen aus einem eingefahrenen Teich holst...

P.S. die Steine sind ok.


----------



## Woodruff (17. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Mut zum Schwimmteich*

Hallo Thais
Danke für die Tolle Info , muss man ab und an das Wasser auf Verunreinigungen Prüfen ob es noch zum schwimmen geeignet ist und wen ja wer macht so was ?
Sorry für meine Fragerei aber ich finde nur immer was über Wasserqualität aber nix über Keimbelastungen und deren Prüfung.


----------



## r.gross (19. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Mut zum Schwimmteich*

Hallo,
das macht ja Mut. Ich befinde mich auch gerade in der Vorlaufphase für unseren Schwimmteich, im Herbst soll es losgehen.
Habe auch Kontakt mit Naturagard und will mit deren System bauen. Wie sind deine Erfahrungen?
Reichen 2 Tage Minibagger bei einer Größe von ca. 14 x 6 m aus? Wie hast du einen stabilen Rand gebildet/modelliert.
Und wo ist das Projekt? Ich leb in der nähe von Hannover und wäre natürlich dankbar für ein paar Infos, die ich heir vor Ort kriegen könnte.

LG

Rudolf


----------



## Woodruff (19. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Mut zum Schwimmteich*

Hallo Rudolf,
willkommen im Forum zu erst möchte ich dir sagen das ich die Entscheidung nicht bereue den Teich zu bauen.
Denn hier im Forum sind genug Teichfreunde mit Erfahrung die jederzeit gerne weiterhelfen.
(mittlerweile glaube ich das der Bodensee nicht natürlich ist und von einem hier im Forum gebaut wurde).
So nun zu deinen Fragen.
Ich hoffe es ist keine Schleichwerbung , aber ich bin sehr zufrieden mit Naturagart gerade für Neuanfänger wie mich. ( ich weis Andere Fa. Sind auch gut )

Reichen 2 Tage Minibagger bei einer Größe von ca. 14 x 6 m aus?

Ich würde sagen Ja . Meine Auftrags Fa. Hat es geschafft mit 2 Mann.

Wie hast du einen stabilen Rand gebildet/modelliert

Welchen Rand meinst du ? 

Und wo ist das Projekt?

leider bin ich 50 km von München weg Richtung Süden


----------



## Woodruff (21. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Mut zum Schwimmteich*

Hallo Teichfreunde und Betrachter von Mut zum Schwimmteich


Ich möchte euch einen kurzen Zwischenbericht geben, nach knapp einer Woche der Bepflanzung habe ich den ersten Besucher einen __ Wasserläufer, leider auch Ansatz von Fadenalgen im Filtergraben aber ich glaube das ist normal. (hoffe ich!)
Anfangs wahr der Filtergraben trüb und der Schwimmteich Klar jetzt ist es umgekehrt, vielleicht sollte ich in FG Schwimmen .
Weitere Berichte und Bilder folgen .


----------



## Woodruff (28. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Mut zum Schwimmteich*

Hallo Teichfreunde und Betrachter von Mut zum Schwimmenteich, 
So ich habe die neuesten Bilder vom Teich bau jetzt online gestellt.
Leider ist der Teich nach 2 Wochen immer noch sehr grün und trübe aber damit kann ich leben da die Wassertemperatur nicht zum Schwimmen einlädt  17 C ist mir zu kalt . 
Nächste Woche kommen die Mähkantensteine in den Boden und die Folie abgeschnitten .
Ich Hoffe das es euch nicht zu langweilig ist was ich da betreibe im Forum.
Grüße
 Woody


----------



## Annett (5. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Mut zum Schwimmteich*

Hallo Woody.

Da warst Du ja richtig fleißig. 

Die Wasserfarbe wird sich schon noch mit der Zeit "geben". Geduld ist die wichtigste Tugend eines Teichbesitzers. Gerade am Anfang oder wenn man etwas am Teich verändert hat.

Warte mal das Frühjahr ab, wenn die hoffentlich sehr zahlreichen Pflanzen richtig durchstarten. Dann verschwinden auch die Schwebalgen nach und nach.


----------



## Manni aus M. (6. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Mut zum Schwimmteich*

Hallo an alle,
Junge, Junge da wo Ihr schon alle seit, will ich noch hin! Wenn ich in meinen Garten schaue sehe ich nen 20Meter langen Bachlauf und nen riesen Krater. Hat mehr was von nem Meteoriteneinschlag als von nem Teich! Will sagen: Hut ab vor allen die es schon geschafft haben!
Grüße aus Medewitz


----------



## Annett (7. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Mut zum Schwimmteich*

Hallo Manni.

:willkommen im Forum.

Stell Dich und/oder Dein Teichprojekt mit Bildern doch mal in einem eigenen Thema unter "Mein Teich und ich" vor.
Oder gleich die Baugrube unter "Bau eines Teiches". 
In "fremden" Themen kann man Dir schlechter helfen, weil es die anderen Stränge zerreißt und die Fragen unter gehen.


----------



## Woodruff (23. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Mut zum Schwimmteich*

Hallo Teichfreunde ,
so jetzt geht es weiter mit meinen Teich .
Seit 3 Wochen Eisfrei und die erste Blüte im FG (__ Sumpfdotterblume ) der Rest der Pflanzen sieht irgend wie noch Tod aus , ich hoffe da kommt noch was.
Die nächsten Tage werde ich noch den Rasen neu Ansähen und den Ufergraben bepflanzen.
Grüsse 
Woody


----------



## Woodruff (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mut zum Schwimmteich*

Hallo Teichfreunde 

So, neues von meinem Teich .
Leider ist mein PH wert bei ca. 10  (Skala des PH Testers reicht nicht aus für genaue aussage) und das schon seit 3 Monaten.
Da ich schon versucht habe es mit mitteln die für Teuer Geld auf dem Markt zuhaben sind zu senken, und die Wirkung nur 5 Tage angehalten hat ,werde ich es jetzt mit Geduld und Gottvertrauen versuchen .

Der Wasser zustand :

Das Wasser ist Klar bis auf den Teichgrund 1.5 m Tiefe  und einer leichten Grünfärbung , und kaum Algen Wachstum .
Wasser Temperatur zwischen 25 – 28 C 

Die Tierwelt im Teich :

Wasserflöhe und Diverse __ Käfer sind vorhanden , ab und an kommt auch mal ein Frosch .

Pflanzen im Filtergraben :

Die Pflanzen wachsen sehr langsam ( PH zu hoch) aber sie wachsen .

Grüße
Woody


----------



## Woodruff (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Mut zum Schwimmteich*

Hallo Teichfreunde ,
heute möchte ich euch das vorläufige Ergebnis in zwei Bildern zeigen , Schwimmbereich und Filtergraben.


----------



## günter-w (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Mut zum Schwimmteich*

Hallo Woody,
sieht sehrgut aus, herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deinem tollen Projekt.


----------



## Woodruff (19. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Mut zum Schwimmteich*

Hallo Teichfreunde

Nun sollte ich auch der Überschrift Mut zum Schwimmteich gerecht werden und eine Zusammenfassung schreiben.

Wie alles begann: 2008

Meine Frau und ich wollten immer schon Wasser im Garten , ich einen Pool (da kannte ich noch keine alternativen ) Sie einen Brunnen weil ein Blaues loch im Garten das man nur ein Paar Tage nutzen kann keinen Sinn macht. 
Also wollte ich meiner Frau einen Brunnen zum Geburtstag Schenken, was ich auch tat.
Da rechnete ich noch mit zwei Tagen Arbeit zum Aufbau.
Nun machte sich meine Frau an die Arbeit und suchte im Internet nach Brunnen oder Wasserspiele. (und ich kann sagen das ein Brunnen den man auch im Garten sehen kann und nicht zwischen den Grashalmen verschwindet sehr teuer ist)
Da Naturagart(soll keine Webung sein es gibt auch noch andere Firmen) auch Pumpen für Brunnen im Programm hat wurde der Katalog bestellt.
Und die Bilder von einem Schwimmteich brannten sich in den kopf, weil so ein Teich auch gut anzuschauen ist wenn es mal kein Badewetter ist.
Von den Pflanzen und Tieren mal abgesehen die mir jetzt richtig Freude machen, Täglicher Rundrang im Garten macht einfach mehr Spaß als nur eine Grüne Rassenfläche zu betrachten.
So wurde aus einem Brunnen ein Schwimmteich.
Jetzt begann meine Arbeit wie wo wann was wieso warum „Oh My God“ das Internet ist voll von Meinungen und Radschlägen .( 90 % Werbung mein System ist das beste )
Die Grundlagen für den Teichbau werden von der Fa. unserer Wahl  mit Handbüchern gut erklärt , Persönliche Erfahrungen sind aber immer besser und die Erfahrungen die hier im Forum berichtet werden und die Hilfestellung bei Problemen ist unbezahlbar.
Auch das Hauseigene Forum der Fa. möchte ich nicht vergessen zu erwähnen da die Qualität der beiden Foren sehr hoch ist.
So um es kurz zumachen für alle die noch zweifeln.
     1. Vorbereitung ist die meiste Arbeit Lesen und fragen bevor man den ersten Spatenstich macht.
2.	die meisten Arbeiten kann man alleine machen wenn man Punkt 1. beachtet.
3.	und ja einige kleine bauliche Fehler habe ich auch die ich mit der zeit ändern werde, ist wie mit einer Modeleisenbahn man kann immer was machen muß aber nicht.
Auch wenn ich jetzt zurückblicke und die arbeit betrachte die ich verrichtet habe ,würde ich es wider machen.


----------

